# Mk III rear sight



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, my rear sight blade is broken I looked @ the manual and got the part # to replace it. can anyone run me thru the replacement procedure? as always thanks for your input


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Get out your manual and that will explain how to replace the rear sight blade. Don't have your manual? Just download one from Ruger, it's very easy to install that blade.


----------

